# Oni 8: Ziricote v2.0



## Papa Shank (Sep 9, 2008)

SHE'S HERE 

I'm off to find a working amp lead but there's one pic I took when she turned up, I suspect there will be many more soon enough...

If you want to know anything about it you'd better ask Dan because to be "Fwank" I've forgotten most of the specifics but basically 30-28", Ziricote top/fretboard, push-push volume/pickup knobs.

-A very pleased owner


----------



## Apophis (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome, we WANT MORE pics


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 9, 2008)

MOAR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XEN (Sep 9, 2008)

As always Dan's work never ceases to amaze me. That is DAMN beautiful.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## dpm (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul knows what matters.

The scale's about 26.8" - 29.1" for you imperial folks. Ziricote on Pau Ferro. Special wee small body.. the Papa Shank Sig.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 9, 2008)

so the neck and body are both pao ferro?


----------



## dpm (Sep 9, 2008)

yep... it's not too weighty because of it's size.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man the figuring in that body and neck are gorgeous!!!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## eegor (Sep 9, 2008)

That looks pretty freakin sweet. I swear, every luthier on this forum makes absolutely gorgeous guitars.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome. hows she sound acoustically?


----------



## st2012 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats friggin impressive! Congrats.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 9, 2008)

dpm said:


> Paul knows what matters.
> 
> The scale's about 26.8" - 29.1" for you imperial folks. Ziricote on Pau Ferro. Special wee small body.. the Papa Shank Sig.



I really, really hate trying to get a good picture of ziricote  I'll have to wait until tomorrow or maybe the day after to get good pictures while there's daylight, I suspect that I may never take a photo that shows it properly but the ones you took the previous week are as close as it gets I think.

Right now I'm a tad drained (read: stressed and pissed at life  ) so I'm not going to drag this post on but this is an improvement on the first in every aspect in small but significant ways, it makes me wonder how much more awesome your higher spec instruments are in the flesh.

And er...this one ain't ever going up for sale, FACT MOTHA-FUCKAH


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy shit....

That thing is gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Qucifer (Sep 10, 2008)

Papa Shank said:


> Right now I'm a tad drained (read: stressed and pissed at life  ) so I'm not going to drag this post on but this is an improvement on the first in every aspect in small but significant ways, it makes me wonder how much more awesome your higher spec instruments are in the flesh.



First off... congrats on the new Oni!

I still can't get over how nice mine is... It's the most comfortable, most playable guitar I've ever touched. And, it sounds amazing. These Onis really are the cream of the crop.

Are you and Dan _trying_ to get me GASing for another Oni? Yours is beautiful!

Oh, and I'd love to see more pics!


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 11, 2008)

Heheh, I've uploaded a few pics onto my livevideo account LiveVideo.com - The World is Watching They might take a little while to be approved though, if it hasn't been approved by the time I'm back from college I'll do the horsework (minimizing file size) myself and upload 'em here.

-EDIT, here are the two full shots fo'shizzle.


----------



## dpm (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking good 

Any chance to plug her in for a proper listen?


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm still working on getting a lead


----------



## dpm (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess I should be able to get one within the next few days, or maybe I'll just go online for it but yeah, it'll be special me thinks.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 13, 2008)

wow what a gorgeous guitar!!!!! congrats to both the builder and buyer. absolutely beautiful instrument.


----------



## march (Sep 13, 2008)

awesome Oni, as always 

question; is it not neck heavy ( while strapped/seated) ?


----------



## Doddus (Sep 15, 2008)

That thing Destroys!!!!
we need sound samples.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been waiting to see this one! Turned out awsome!! Though...I don't know how else I expected it to turn out? 

What are you tuning to with the longer scale? 




...and may I ask what you think is better on this version design wise other than Dan's progress as a luthier?


----------



## TMM (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful work as always, Dan. Paul, you and those tiny guitar bodies...


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 28, 2008)

PHWOAR!!!!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my! Just beatyful  -you lucky... 

I wonder what the weight and especially balance is like with the relatively small body..
I have no experience with those woods WRT weight and tone. I too would be very interested to actually hear her sing.
Which pups are used?


----------



## Durero (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn! I don't know how I managed to miss this thread but hot Damn!

That's just gorgeous! What beautiful woods and figuring!!!

I love the small body too.


Vansinn I'm sure those are Dan's own pickups. He custom makes them to the fan-dimensions & string-spacing of each guitar.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet Jesus Dan......

Can't say anything else and I don't need to.

(holy shit!)


----------



## sakeido (Sep 29, 2008)

you gotta stop doing this to me. I really want a fanned fret Oni now, although I'd like to see a picture of one of these Mini-Body ones next to a normal guitar to see the difference


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, that looks nice. Looks very comfortable too.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is my Oni 8 Ziricote v1.0 next to my friends quilty Mojo for size reference. Parkers are small too, so this may not have helped much.


----------



## AVH (Oct 1, 2008)

Dan makes such nice axes - drool. Very inspiring.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome guitar


----------



## revclay (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea, the next big purchase I will be making in the guitar world will be an Oni of some sort. Those are just some awesome looking axes. Not to mention the small body will fit my stature, hahaha. Some guitars make me look like a little kid playing an oversized guitar, hahaha. So, it is nice to see a builder that constructs guitars that are a little smaller. Also, how do the pickups on your Oni sound? He custom winds them himself, correct? Either way, that is an amazing guitar.


----------



## Harry (Oct 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> awesome guitar


----------



## jammy (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful guitar that, for sure.
Anyone fancy telling me a little more about the bridge system that's being used?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 4, 2008)

The wood on that is intensly awesome.


----------



## Papa Shank (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not one for bumping, but I will be putting my baby Oni 8 on sale soon. I had hoped to hold onto it so that I could eventually give it to my future kids, but between me not being able to really play any more thanks to repetitive strain (gym + typing related) and the fact that times are hard atm I think I have to let her go  (plus if my gf realised I was sitting on this she'd probably flip )

So if anyone is interested then keep an eye out as I'll be posting a FS thread soon.


----------



## darren (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2013)

That is sweet!!!

Edit: Just woke up, didn't see how old this thread was. Sorry to hear that dude but at least a niche guitar like this is guaranteed to go to a good home.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't even realize you're in Scotland so I might be interested...


----------

